# Kurbeln



## Pulle666 (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo
mir sind jetz meine kurbeln gebrochen...

wollte mir jetz entweder die wethepeople oder die neuen demolition holen.
welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
hat schon jemand erfahrung mit den demolition?

danke schon ma im voraus


----------



## jimbim (23. Mai 2007)

wtp oder primo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (23. Mai 2007)

Oder Demo, sind nämlich auch sehr gut. 
Die WTP sind klasse: relativ leicht (1100mit US BB) und man bekommt jedes Schräubchen als Ersatzteil.


----------



## WaldChiller (23. Mai 2007)

Stolen Team Crank 180 Eusen billiger als Royal und genauso stabil Gewicht 1,12 kg mit Euro


----------



## RISE (23. Mai 2007)

Von den beiden genannten, würd eich die WTP oder einen Klon nehmen, ansonsten würd ich jederzeit wieder zu Primo greifen.


----------



## Bampedi (23. Mai 2007)

oder einfach zu profile greifen. race kurbelarme und wtp 48 zahn achse kosten nich viel mehr als die wtp kurbel selbst und lager dürften ja aufgrund der aussage, dass die bisherige kurbel kaputterich is, vorhanden sein was demnach eine optimale ausgangssituation für den erwerb von profile is.

es vergeht kein tag an dem ich mich nich ärger fly und nich profile genommen zu haben...grrrr...

(ich sag das auch noch öfter)


----------



## Pulle666 (24. Mai 2007)

danke ersma...
sind die profile race kurbeln denn fürn street einsatz geeignet?

lager bräuchte ich auch neue...sind auch durch
total am quitschen,trotz öl und sie lasen sich nich mehr drehen^^


----------



## ZoMa (24. Mai 2007)

Also wenn du mich fragst, sind die nichtmal für Park geeignet, mir egal was die ganzen softpussyfahrer sagen, Profile ist so oder so keine gute Wahl..


----------



## Bampedi (24. Mai 2007)

> Profile ist so oder so keine gute Wahl..



post der woche und du hast dich grad selbst disqualifiziert. herzlichen glückwunsch.

nimm halt ne primo, da kannst ordentlich mit moshern


----------



## Pulle666 (24. Mai 2007)

aber du redest von den primo stahlkurbeln oder?

hab meine gebrochenen kurbeln fürs erste geschweißt 
ncoh hält es^^


----------



## ZoMa (25. Mai 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> post der woche und du hast dich grad selbst disqualifiziert. herzlichen glückwunsch.
> 
> nimm halt ne primo, da kannst ordentlich mit moshern



Profile war noch nie indestructable, egal ob 97 oder 2007.. Und seit die Powerbite rauskam hat die auch nichts mehr zu malden, außer bei Trendkiddies natürlich, deren finanziellen Möglichkeiten umgekehrt ihrer roughen Streetstyles sukzezzive expandieren. Der Aufschwung ist ja grade am laufen, zumindest bei den Eltern.

Aber wenn du mit den großen spielen willst, ich bin am Beat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (25. Mai 2007)

hahah mark......
das für dich so feine kürbelchen nix sind is klar... aber wenn du sauber fährst halten die schon echt gut...


----------



## Bampedi (25. Mai 2007)

> Profile war noch nie indestructable, egal ob 97 oder 2007.. Und seit die Powerbite rauskam hat die auch nichts mehr zu malden, außer bei Trendkiddies natürlich, deren finanziellen Möglichkeiten umgekehrt ihrer roughen Streetstyles sukzezzive expandieren. Der Aufschwung ist ja grade am laufen, zumindest bei den Eltern.
> 
> Aber wenn du mit den großen spielen willst, ich bin am Beat!



alda...wat laberst du?

in dem punkt mit den profile gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht, das wort "race" wird sich wohl kaum ausschliesslich aufs gewicht beziehen. 

normalerweise bricht aber sowas nich...ausser ich hab verpasst dass jetz wieder treppensets hip sind?! (ich befürchte es is wirklich so)


----------



## billi (25. Mai 2007)

race is ja nun auch kein zuckerschlecken


----------



## ZoMa (26. Mai 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> alda...wat laberst du?
> 
> in dem punkt mit den profile gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht, das wort "race" wird sich wohl kaum ausschliesslich aufs gewicht beziehen.
> 
> normalerweise bricht aber sowas nich...ausser ich hab verpasst dass jetz wieder treppensets hip sind?! (ich befürchte es is wirklich so)



Ah Kinderkagge, latte ob Treppenset, Rails, Park, Halfpipe etc, halbe Profiles hab ich schon en masse übern Platz kullern sehen. Wenn du zu Pussy für treppen bist, dein Ding. Schiebs aber nicht auf deine Soulsellerparts.


----------



## Domas (11. August 2007)

so jungens.
habt ihr kurbelempfehlungen um ca 150â¬? stahl natÃ¼rlich, gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, stabilitÃ¤t schon eher und smoothe optik. (also keine kantigen sachen, oder powebitezeuch oder so)


----------



## DirtJumper III (12. August 2007)

dk chopstix. kosten glaub ich 160 aber dafür auch noch leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (12. August 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> so jungens.
> habt ihr kurbelempfehlungen um ca 150? stahl natürlich, gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, stabilität schon eher und smoothe optik. (also keine kantigen sachen, oder powebitezeuch oder so)



meine wombolt zb


----------



## Son (12. August 2007)

oder ne eastern 720


----------



## Domas (12. August 2007)

verstehe. werde mich nochmal umschaun, hat ja auch noch zeit, danke schonmal...


----------



## BMXdriver (15. August 2007)

Die primo excel sind aber auch sau geil


----------



## Carl Johnson (15. August 2007)

im zweifelsfall nimm ne salt kurbel .... salt is cool


----------



## Pulle666 (15. August 2007)

salt sind baugleich mit den eastern die ich hatte und die sind mir gebrochen...
hab jetz übrigens die wtp pro crank


----------



## ZoMa (20. August 2007)

Domas schrieb:


> so jungens.
> habt ihr kurbelempfehlungen um ca 150â¬? stahl natÃ¼rlich, gewicht ist nicht so wichtig, stabilitÃ¤t schon eher und smoothe optik. (also keine kantigen sachen, oder powebitezeuch oder so)



Tja, leider gibt es keine besseren als Powerbites.. AuÃer Hollowbite natÃ¼rlich. Alle anderen sind nur preisliche Alternativen, qualitative auf keinen Fall.


----------



## RISE (20. August 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:


> Tja, leider gibt es keine besseren als Powerbites.. Außer Hollowbite natürlich. Alle anderen sind nur preisliche Alternativen, qualitative auf keinen Fall.



  Könnte, bzw. müsste das 11. Gebot sein.


----------



## male` (20. August 2007)

wtp pro crank wär auch mein vorschlag gewesen


----------

